# Prison ***** Name Generator! ::May not be work Safe::



## danalec99 (Aug 23, 2005)

hehe...this is similar to Sloganize...

http://www.prisonbitchname.com/


I'm Deep Throat!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 23, 2005)

Nut buster


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 23, 2005)

ummm The Wanker...


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

im finger f***er


GREAT.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

3 dollar bill :lmao:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 23, 2005)

BWwhahahahah

My name:

Shower Stalker


----------



## Traci (Aug 23, 2005)

The Gerbil...


----------



## Meysha (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmmmm... what does Liberace mean? Apparently that's my name.


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

Gotti's Boy......


----------



## bace (Aug 23, 2005)

ew...

Dirtbox Demon


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 23, 2005)

"The Undertaker". LOL.  My husband would probably agree with that one!


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

:shock: I'm Soap Jockey!


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 23, 2005)

chin painter...thinking i will stick to the right side of the law..!! (besides, i dont look good in prison blaze orange...!!)

i'd dig the black and white stripes, though...


----------



## summers_enemy (Aug 23, 2005)

Chin Painter also :shock:


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 23, 2005)

Stroker...The more you stroke me the bigger it gets. :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Stroker...The more you stroke me the bigger it gets. :twisted:




ew


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 23, 2005)

speaking of ew...is there any way you can change/crop your avatar x so i dont have to look at boobies every time you say something


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 23, 2005)

I knew someone would complain about it, was just wondering how long it would take.


----------



## anicole (Aug 23, 2005)

Rump Ranger ... 

I think I need a hug after that one.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... what does Liberace mean? Apparently that's my name.


 
:lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> Rump Ranger ...
> 
> I think I need a hug after that one.




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## graigdavis (Aug 23, 2005)

He *****...

Id take rump ranger over this anyday...


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 23, 2005)

I am the great 'Ass Master' :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I am the great 'Ass Master' :lmao:




i couldnt have thought of a better one for you if i tried.


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 23, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> I knew someone would complain about it, was just wondering how long it would take.


 
thanks :hug::


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 23, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i couldnt have thought of a better one for you if i tried.


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 23, 2005)

:hugs:  there ya go anicole...


----------



## woodsac (Aug 23, 2005)

Ben Dover  :meh: 

I'll never speed again!


----------



## bantor (Aug 23, 2005)

Glory Hole!


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

bantor said:
			
		

> Glory Hole!




BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 23, 2005)

bantor said:
			
		

> Glory Hole!


:lmao:


----------



## anicole (Aug 23, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> :hugs: there ya go anicole...


 
Thanks so much, Pallie, but after reading Glory Hole and Ben Dover, I'm not that unhappy!:mrgreen:


----------



## Vmann (Aug 23, 2005)

I got uummmmm... Skank C*nt... know thats a proffesional prison name.

Now all I need is that tattoed on my arm with a heart!







YIKKKKKKKESSSS!!! I dropped the soap


----------



## Niki (Aug 23, 2005)

Eek, I got "Famous Anus"


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

Niki said:
			
		

> Eek, I got "Famous Anus"




just when i thought that it couldnt get any better than glory hole....you get that one!!!!

bahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## photong (Aug 23, 2005)

hahaha. it took a few seconds to get it.

Hello, I'm Mangina.


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm still dying at Rump Ranger! lmfao!


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

I got The Receptacle.  I typed in Erik's name to see what I should call him when he walks in the door tonight...he got Bowel Boy.


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 23, 2005)

okay mine owns you all:


*lips.*

beat that.


----------



## mygrain (Aug 23, 2005)

fudge sucker


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> fudge sucker




oh dear lord make it stop!


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, apparently Traci and I are both "The Gerbil"


----------



## mygrain (Aug 23, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> oh dear lord make it stop!



i wish i could... peanuts and corn brudda...peanuts and corn.


----------



## santino (Aug 23, 2005)

Horse Hung Harry


----------



## doenoe (Aug 24, 2005)

uhm..........im not really happy with Goo Gobbler.......cant i be something like Carebear or something.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 24, 2005)

Catchers Mitt.


----------



## Unimaxium (Aug 24, 2005)

Nappy Hole


----------



## Royster (Aug 24, 2005)

Butt Slammer! yeaH!!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 24, 2005)

Royster said:
			
		

> Butt Slammer! yeaH!!!!




HAHAHAHAHAHA SICKO!


----------



## Picksure (Aug 24, 2005)

hmmm, me Moustache Girl.


----------



## minew_m (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm Boy *****


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 24, 2005)

I got 'Cum Stain' :shock:


----------



## Middlemarch (Aug 24, 2005)

"Hi, I'm Turd Burgler.  This is my wife Mayonnaise Queen."


----------



## Ravenscroft (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah!! "The One-Eyed Ogre" not sure if i should be happy but considering the alteratives ill say its a good thing


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 25, 2005)

"Hung-Like-A-Horse"

How did they know!


----------



## havoc (Aug 25, 2005)

mine was boring, just fat boy...


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 22, 2005)

time to revive this thread!


----------



## Unimaxium (Oct 22, 2005)

I think now we should make up our own for each other... we especially need one for bace.


----------



## JonK (Oct 23, 2005)

as I write this from my cell I am totally disgusted.
signed 'Rim Job' Randy :mrgreen:


----------



## jadin (Oct 23, 2005)

Fruit Loop

You guys are all my bitches!


----------



## Mansi (Oct 23, 2005)

Needle Dick:roll: :roll: :roll: :scratch: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Rob (Oct 23, 2005)

The Beaver


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 23, 2005)

Rim Shot.

I can't bring myself to explain the visions that gives me. :blushing:


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 23, 2005)

"Honey Hole"

:shock:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 23, 2005)

Golden Boy.


----------



## Randog (Oct 23, 2005)

B.F. Goodlick


----------



## TPOL (Oct 23, 2005)

Mangina  :shock: :er:


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 23, 2005)

> Eek, I got "Famous Anus"


 
Ditto, mercy!


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 27, 2005)

bump!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2005)

Nut Buster too, with my complete name
If I only type Alex K it gives Pillow Biter

...and actually Count Suckula if i only type alexandra


----------



## EmilyM (Dec 27, 2005)

Ass Master here :shock:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I think now we should make up our own for each other... we especially need one for bace.


TRUE!!!!! :lmao: 
...By just typing Bace, it gives Tiny Hiney.
and I'll stick with my Count Suckula


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 27, 2005)

lol, hi i'm gummer.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2005)

My dad's Heywood Djeblomi and my mother's Lips. *100% disgust*


----------



## scoob (Dec 28, 2005)

THE REAR QUEER.................


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 28, 2005)

scoob said:
			
		

> THE REAR QUEER.................


 
you're too young for this thread!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you're too young for this thread!


  Why am I not, then??


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 28, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Why am I not, then??


 
maybe it's because you're not my child?


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2005)

ah oki. Family affair. *whistles and walks away fast*


----------



## scoob (Dec 28, 2005)

lol


----------



## jocose (Dec 29, 2005)

"Squealing Piglet"

Why do I fear this will come back to (I almost said bite me in the ass, but I think I'll stick with) haunt me?


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> "Squealing Piglet"
> 
> Why do I fear this will come back to (I almost said bite me in the ass, but I think I'll stick with) haunt me?


it sure will, sweet. I know what you did last summer.


----------



## jocose (Dec 29, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> it sure will, sweet. I know what you did last summer.


 
Not sure I get that.

Not sure I want to get that...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2005)

never mind. that's not the kinda joke one explains... piglet.


----------

